# MY FIRST FATTIE (WSM)



## ryno037 (Aug 12, 2014)

My first fattie... 2 lb mix of hot & sweet sausage, onion, bananna peppers, and cheddar jack cheese. I made a jack Daniels BBQ sauce and a rub for it. It was smoked on a WSM for 3 hours. Came out great! 













image.jpg



__ ryno037
__ Aug 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ryno037
__ Aug 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ryno037
__ Aug 12, 2014






Thanks for looking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice smoke, looks tasty!


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn ALL these first fatties are making me drool!!   I really need to do one of these. 

Great Job!!


----------



## ryno037 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

